# healthy diet



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

hey i was just wonderin if anyone has been on a steady healthy diet and has noticed improvements in mental aspects of life..( like depression, anxiety, mood, dp, concentration, energy)..

i have been a terrible eater for all 21 years ive been here, but recently ive started to eat healthier. so it would be cools if anyone has any input or can give me any tips on the subject.. thanks


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Optimusrhyme said:


> hey i was just wonderin if anyone has been on a steady healthy diet and has noticed improvements in mental aspects of life..( like depression, anxiety, mood, dp, concentration, energy)..
> 
> i have been a terrible eater for all 21 years ive been here, but recently ive started to eat healthier. so it would be cools if anyone has any input or can give me any tips on the subject.. thanks


Hey jordan! Hope you are still feeling better dp and anxiety wise =] Um I really don't have much advice on tips because I am bad about what I eat too. I did however eat pretty healthy at one time back when I first got this and noticed improvement in my mood and anxiety.

I wish I could get back on a healthy diet, not only for dp but for the weight I have been gaining over winter







It's so hard to stick to something these days for me though. I wish I could give you advice but I need to learn tips myself lol Hope you find what you are looking!


----------



## man63 (Jan 26, 2010)

sup..

I know a bit about health and nutrition (Im not a pro tho bro.. yo). I would include a lot of omega-3s in your diet (flax seeds, hemp seeds, things like that). Foods like that are good for your your mind and your nervous system, and have even been found to help with things like panic disorder. Other than that... eat organic, the less processed foods the better, drink filtered water, and stay away from foods that contain deadly chemicals like aspartame. I personally don't eat animal products, but thats a personal decision.

Maybe keep a chart to make sure your getting the rite amount of vegetables, fruits, nuts, seeds and stuff everyday.

The thing I always tell everyone is: "fuck the nutrition facts, don't even bother looking at them, check out the ingredients." Make sure you know what's going into your body. Usually the least ingredients the better, when you get those huge paragraphs of additives and stuff on the label, you know that its not good for you.

hope that helped.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

dreamingoflife said:


> Hey jordan! Hope you are still feeling better dp and anxiety wise =] Um I really don't have much advice on tips because I am bad about what I eat too. I did however eat pretty healthy at one time back when I first got this and noticed improvement in my mood and anxiety.
> 
> I wish I could get back on a healthy diet, not only for dp but for the weight I have been gaining over winter
> 
> ...


yoo crystal long time no talk! im doin alright.. tryin to quit klonopin and be med free...im trying to counter the klonopin withdrawl with healthy eating and hhopefully it wont be as bad. how have you been lately? istill gotta find you that power of now link..lol its been like 2 YEARS!


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

EsotericMotion said:


> sup..
> 
> I know a bit about health and nutrition (Im not a pro tho bro.. yo). I would include a lot of omega-3s in your diet (flax seeds, hemp seeds, things like that). Foods like that are good for your your mind and your nervous system, and have even been found to help with things like panic disorder. Other than that... eat organic, the less processed foods the better, drink filtered water, and stay away from foods that contain deadly chemicals like aspartame. I personally don't eat animal products, but thats a personal decision.
> 
> ...


haha fo sho bro good advice!
yah i take omega 3 tablets.. i dont really notice a huge difference with em.. what good stuff do you eat with omega 3 in it?


----------



## man63 (Jan 26, 2010)

uhh hemp seeds are a good source of omega 3's, you can find them at health stores. They are almost tasteless so you can add them to anything (smoothies, apple sauce, salad). Flax seeds and flax oil are even better source for omega 3's so check them out too, and they are tasteless too. maybe find a natural multi vitamin too, so you can get more nutrition. The way you eat effects the way you think, you might not feel it, but give your body a chance to clear all the junk out of your system.


----------



## swedishfish (Oct 4, 2009)

Esoteric is right. The ingredients are what matters. Food greatly affects how we feel. Most people don't take notice of this. In fact it is known in some cases that a certain food sensitivity may be causing generalized anxiety and depression. I've recently switched my diet to a more natural based diet and I've eliminated most processed foods. It can be hard at first but I do think it is really helping. More specifically, I have eliminated wheat from my diet because it interacts with neurotransmitters and is known to elevate anxiety in some cases (especially mine). Neurotransmitters are the brain chemicals that motivate or sedate, focus or frustrate. Their complex interaction is what shifts your mood and changes your mind. Change your food, change your mind, change your life. Watching your food intake is one of the best methods to have a bit more control over your mood. Indigestion is also a sign of food sensitivity. Eliminated certain foods from your diet (perhaps dairy, wheat, meat) on a trial basis might help you to determine which ones affect your mood or anxiety levels. Try to stay away from excessive sweats, or artificial sweeteners. Overall, make sure you are taking a multi-vitamin, a sub-lingual B vitamin and plenty of omega-3s. Get your protein naturally (unprocessed meats). STAY AWAY from refined carbs, eat things LOTS of veggies and fruits with natural color: peppers, avocado, oranges, mangos etc. A good thing to do would to get a food allergies test (which I received from my naturopathic doctor) to determine how your body interacts with certain foods. You may be surprised! A naturopathic doctor can be very helpful in designing a food regimen that works for you.

STAY AWAY FROM COFFEE (and caffeine in general for that matter) !!

AND nicotine

Drink Alcohol minimally as it is known to provoke DP.

Take this as an opportunity to re-work your diet and lifestyle. I have, and it is entirely beneficial.

Best of luck!


----------



## coeus (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes, stay away from all stimulants, including caffeine. I've been off caffeine for the past week or so after being a daily coffee drinker. I don't know whether this has contributed to my sense of anxiety since I love the comfort of drinking coffee but theoretically, your anxiety levels should decrease and by reason, it should positively influence your sense of DP/DR.

As for alcohol - I'm actually quite buzzed right now after having 4 drinks but I would advise to stay away from it if you have a high inclination towards anxiety attacks. You don't want to be second-guessing everything when you're drinking. So, keep it minimal-to-moderate.

Otherwise, switch to a healthy diet and add in some good supplements.

Hope this helps!


----------



## swedishfish (Oct 4, 2009)

This sight might also help you. Its an in depth explanation of the causes of two types of food allergies. One being the obvious external immediate breakouts (hives, inability to breathe, swelling etc) (but that is not what i'm pointing to). The other being food allergies that have no external symptoms but rather neurological, gastrointestinal, hormonal, etc.

Its all contained here!!

http://www.excelonhealth.com/ExConditions_FoodAllergy.html#N1

I hope this gives you some more insight. I'm looking to study this in school thus the reason for my in depth response.

Cheeers!


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

thanks alot guys! i really appreciate the advice. i know nothing about healthy eating, so its refreshing to know i have people to talk to about it that actually can give me some good insight.

Im going to cut out caffeine, proccesed foods and im going too see if i can make an appointment with a nutrionist.

thanks again.. i'll make sure to post any improvements caused by healthy eating.

cheeeeers


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

Optimusrhyme said:


> hey i was just wonderin if anyone has been on a steady healthy diet and has noticed improvements in mental aspects of life..( like depression, anxiety, mood, dp, concentration, energy)..
> 
> i have been a terrible eater for all 21 years ive been here, but recently ive started to eat healthier. so it would be cools if anyone has any input or can give me any tips on the subject.. thanks


I'm not the healthiest eater. But when it comes to Water, I simply couldn't be drinking any better. I fill up my Water at an Artesian Well. An Artesian Well is a deep underground spring that comes from the mountains. This particular Artesian Well I get my Water from is actually a well known Park, simply 'Artesian Well Park'. It's a corner lot near downtown SLC and has some grass, trees, benches, and ofcourse the Well. This Water is Fluoride Free, and also all those other nasty chemicals added into tap water, like mercury, chlorine, etc, etc. Not only is it additive chemically free it also has Mineral Enrichment that is Naturally Occurring. Anyways, drinking this Water I feel unimaginably better from drinking any other water, soda, etc. You might want to look into drinking cleaner water, is all I'm saying


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

thanks david. thats pretty cool atually. I dont have any wells or mountain springs where I live so im stuck with shitty tap water







... whatever tho, any water is better then pop and carbonated drinks.. thanks for bringing up water, Its an obvious healthy thing to drink but I kind of take it for granted and dont think about drinkin it often. I think i heard its something like you should drink 7 glasses a day.. I barely get one glass in lol.. I'll add "more water" to my diet plan.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

Optimusrhyme said:


> thanks david. thats pretty cool atually. I dont have any wells or mountain springs where I live so im stuck with shitty tap water
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may want to look into a water filter. Having clean water makes drinking water more enjoyable, I think our bodies intelligence knows when there is something in the water. I can't get enough of clean water man. Before when we drank from the tap, I didn't ever want any water, but I swear I got addicted to Well Water.


----------

